
I feel like Sherlock, if he were a developer - dhara04
https://medium.com/@86ea956994f3/4a303ebdaf63
======
Safety1stClyde
Thank you for posting.

> If you know some basic C, take a look at this block of code, and see if you
> can find a clue as to what went wrong:

> char *filename="models/";

> strcat(filename,"bullet");

> strcat(filename,".h3d");

That code being written in the first place does not inspire confidence.
"strcat" has almost no valid use cases, and the suggested solution of using a
fixed-size buffer is likely to lead to further instances of exactly the same
variety of error at some time in the future.

> char filename[256];

The sane solution here is to use strncat or another, more appropriate,
function such as snprintf. The length of the buffer should at least be a macro
rather than a magic number.

------
tzs
The six animated gifs on that page, placed so that as soon as one scrolls away
from the introductory material there will always be one visible, make the page
annoying to read.

Approximately _half_ of the vertical space in the body of the article is
occupied by animated gifs!

